# Shrink wrap for tools onboard



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Thinking of shrink wrapping tools to keep on boat. Looking for source for shrink wrap. I got heat gun to use with shrink electrical connectors.
Joe


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Vacuum seal them and open when you need them.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have one buried in storage may have to dig it out.



BrownDog said:


> Vacuum seal them and open when you need them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I lightly sprayed a multi-tool and then vacuum-bagged. Works great.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ziploc. Don't over think it.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Seems like a hassle.. why not a roll top dry bag? easy to access and reseal..


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Corrosion X and ziplock


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I got product from O’Reilly’s called VapoRust and soaked crescent wrench and pliers etc. That worked really well. Got the crescent wrench to work. I did spray it with Corrison X.

How long have you guys been using ziplock bags?
Joe


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

You can pick up dry bags online for very little cost. I have 3. One for tools, one for rain gear and a mask, and one for first aid. I keep the first aid one handy and the other two are tucked away.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I vacuum them too. Even my rain gear. Ziplock doesnt do anything they rust inside.


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I lightly spray mine down with WD-40, wrap in an old rag, put them in a zip lock bag and store them in a plastic container. It prevents them from rusting and the rag prevents them from breaking through the bag. Also if I ever have the need to use them I will most likely need a rag too. .


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Plano makes a plastic ammo can style box with a ring seal. Some CLP on them and then some ziplock bags and you'd likely be find.

Just do like I plan to do and mark your calendar for every new years to get that type of stuff out of your boat that day and change batteries in radios, check dates on flares and extinguishers, wipe stuff done, etc.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I used Corrosion X and vacuum bagged for years. Works great


----------



## Woundup (Jun 6, 2020)

backcast said:


> Thinking of shrink wrapping tools to keep on boat. Looking for source for shrink wrap. I got heat gun to use with shrink electrical connectors.
> Joe


Why? What's the benefit of shrink wrapping tools? Is it to keep them from rusting?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes. I had a crescent wrench that rusted up. Could not adjust. Soaked in Vapo-Rust from O’Reilly’s then coated with Corrison X and used Food saver to vacuum seal. Hoping to stop rusting.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Vacuum sealer. Just make sure to keep a rusty knife out to open it up when needed. I just have mine in a plastic bin with all other extra items that stay on the boat. Don’t need too many tools on a skiff. You can’t fix too much without parts. So look at what you can fix and just bring those tools.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Primarily to replace prop if one spins.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Merc guys can’t carry enough tools. SeaTow on speed dial.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Merc guys can’t carry enough tools. SeaTow on speed dial.


Smart ass


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JC Designs said:


> Smart ass


Shit I owned a Merc 90 and still have a Merc 15...the 90 was a nightmare. 
Gotta watch those rectifier plates on the 150...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Vacuum sealer. Just make sure to keep a rusty knife out to open it up when needed. I just have mine in a plastic bin with all other extra items that stay on the boat. Don’t need too many tools on a skiff. You can’t fix too much without parts. So look at what you can fix and just bring those tools.


You never broke down with me back when I drank. I’d make parts out of beer cans and fix it with a #2 phillips and fish the rest of the day. 
The heavy duty super big ziplocs are ok but all of them get punctured easily. I carry tools in a big Pelican case.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I keep my tools rolled up in a cloth tool bag stored in a restaurant bus tub. Zero rust issues.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I keep everything in a plano orange dry box. It came with my first skiff 15 years ago and the same one has been on everyone after. Same tools been in there and no rust.


----------



## Woundup (Jun 6, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Merc guys can’t carry enough tools. SeaTow on speed dial.


I like BoatUS myself. Your profile says, Zephyr Cove is on Fire. Do you live there? I used to live in Zephyr Cove, Nevada but I moved away back in '06. Great place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Woundup said:


> I like BoatUS myself. Your profile says, Zephyr Cove is on Fire. Do you live there? I used to live in Zephyr Cove, Nevada but I moved away back in '06. Great place.


It is a place of legends


----------

